# Баян в кредит.



## Dobryi (16 Июн 2010)

А где нибудь можно приобрести баян в кредит?


----------



## zet10 (16 Июн 2010)

А какой баян вас интересует?


----------



## acco (16 Июн 2010)

Действительно, чтобы не гадать и не разводить базар - 
Всегда стоит писать все подробно - 
1. Какой инструмент (Фабрика, Модель)
2. Новый или б.у.
3. Примерная цена


----------



## Dobryi (16 Июн 2010)

Юпитер (или что нибудь на подобии Юпитера). Новый или б.у. Примерная цена 250 тыс. плюс минус 50 тыс.


----------



## zet10 (16 Июн 2010)

Свяжитесь со мной,думаю помогу вам с кредитом


----------

